# UK travel with Rwandair



## JuddMan (1/11/22)

Hi all,

I did search a bit on the forum, but couldn't find specifically what I was looking for and others where a few years old already.

I am travelling to the UK for the upcoming December holidays and would just like some advice. I will be flying with Rwandair (flight prices are crazy at the moment so it was basically the cheapest at R17k return per person! CRAZY! Anyway...).

I use a Smok Nord 4. The other posts say you can have your vape in your hand luggage, but must have the batteries removed. What do I do in my scenario, as it has an in-built battery? Just switch it off? The other vape related question is am I allowed to still have liquid in the 4.5ml tank? As the tank and atomizer is all in one unit.

The next questions are regarding taking juice and coils. Should I take my coils in hand luggage or checked bag? I can buy one there so its not a train smash to leave behind for ease of flying. The juice? Still allowed a few bottles in hand luggage, just not more than 100ml per bottle?

The last is regarding the airline/country. Any one know the laws of Rwanda? I have about a 2 hour lay over in Kigali and wouldn't mind a vape in a smoking section of the airport?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/22)

HI @JuddMan 
enjoy your trip

i don’t know , these things can and often change

have a look at this thread


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.29960/



also try contact the airline if in doubt

i haven’t travelled internationally for a long time but my take would be keep it with you in your hand luggage. Switch it off and put it in a clear zip lock bag in case juice spills. I wouldn’t suggest filling much at all before take off , it usually leads to spills as air pressure changes. Also when you landing 

you can put everything else in your check on luggage. Just pack in zip lock bags in case they leak (if y have juice)
no scissors or knives or sharp items I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/22)

Also found this @JuddMan 








Smoking, vaping, HTP, NRT and snus in Rwanda — Global State of Tobacco Harm Reduction


Current smoking trends for the overall adult population in Rwanda show a decrease from 2000 (15%) to 2015 (10%), with a projection to decrease further to 9% by 2025. For women there has been a downwar...




gsthr.org





have a look and scroll down on that page to vaping

doesnt look like they have any laws on Vaping in Rwanda - so you should be able to vape in smoking sections at the airport if they have them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuddMan (7/11/22)

Thanks very much @Silver 
Will just follow the general rules with Vaping and Flying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

